# Put your garments in my store



## blockgear (May 24, 2008)

Not sure if I can post this but I silk screen, heat transfer, sublimate, vinyl cut, and embroider. I remember when I would approach stores and the owner or manager wouldn't even have the time to look at my products. So after years of printing and selling at our local flea market I decided to open a brick and mortar. I stocked my store with my designs and blank apparel. Well I want to help those of you with great designs get your apparel in my store. I find that everyone has different taste and I see designs on here that I like. I would love to help you printers and designers get your products in my store. Helping eachother is what this forum is about. I come here all the time when I need assistance. I need inventory and I know this forum has helped so I would love to give back.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Where are you? What are you looking for?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

What kind of designs are you looking for?


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

i just started but would love to get my shirts out there


----------



## Sues Shirts (May 17, 2011)

Where are you located? Is there a certain them that you are looking for ? 
Thanks for the post!


----------



## blockgear (May 24, 2008)

I am located in San Diego, Ca. where the sun is shining and it's still T shirt weather. Today is 69 degrees, and yesterday was close to 80. The hot items today seem to be vintage(thin) t shirts, with water base print. Something similar to Home | CottonOn I am located next to a high school and these kids are going crazy for these items.


----------



## sharper (Jul 8, 2009)

Would you like to provide an email and store name so we can get in touch with you?


----------

